# Iberital MC2



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Iberital MC2 is an exceptional grinder for the price (currently around £100 at leading coffee retailers)

I am looking to buy 1-2 of these for training purposes and use in a home environment.

I am leaning heavily towards the doserless model on the belief that the amount of grounds can be determined to fill the portafilter using a timer that is adjustable.

Are there any reasons why I should get the doser version over the doserless?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Doserless model winging its way to me - watch out for a review later this week.

I'll also be looking to re-home my little grinder... perfectly adequate for a beginner.

It's a little battered and bruised from the workload but runs fine.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

I tend to prefer the idea of doserless grinders since trying the Malkoning K30 in Kobenhagen. Really nice, and no worries about grinds getting stuck in corners, or stale grinds being wasted. Then again, there's little that can beat a good old doser...looks cooler in a bar as well, if you look like you know what you're doing


----------



## Ruddmeister (Nov 5, 2008)

Ordered one of these online and it arrived with

No isnstruction manual

No Guarantee doc's etc (assume you get 12 months?)

It's just in a box, looks 100% new.....is this normal though?

think it was ordered from Happydonkey

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/iberital-mc2-grinders.html


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats perfectly normal - manuals would be nice!

Keep an eye out online tonight/tomorrow (depending on my trip back to London from Manchester) for details of how to set up and dial in the Iberital MC2

Did you get a bag of beans as well?


----------



## Ruddmeister (Nov 5, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Thats perfectly normal - manuals would be nice!
> 
> Keep an eye out online tonight/tomorrow (depending on my trip back to London from Manchester) for details of how to set up and dial in the Iberital MC2
> 
> Did you get a bag of beans as well?


OK thanks ref the manual

Not sure on the beans as it's my birthday present from my Dad (Birthday is a few weeks away)

At least this year I'm getting presents I can use, one man can only use so many pairs of socks.....









Are Happydonkey any good for beans etc?? or better off with square mile??


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Square Mile beans are better than those supplied with the grinder itself. I have not ordered other types of beans from them so cannot comment on the overall quality.

For dialling in the grinder the beans were adequate.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A slight technical glitch has delayed me posting these details, they will be forthcoming over the christmas period


----------



## Ruddmeister (Nov 5, 2008)

Glenn said:


> A slight technical glitch has delayed me posting these details, they will be forthcoming over the christmas period


Any chance you could PM me those details / email them before Christmas?

I get my grinder on Thursday


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

With pleasure - Hoping to have further details up tonight


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Manual / Guidelines written and posted here


----------



## YouriV (Dec 4, 2008)

I prefer the doser model actually, find it better for manual doser and there is a lot less to go wrong. Just use a vacuum machine to clean out the doser


----------



## Narra (Dec 16, 2008)

Not to metion less clumps.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats a great point Narra (and welcome!)

Doserless grinding can cause clumps if ground too fine or there is a lot of static about.

The dosing chamber on the doser version alleviates the problem of clumping by moving the grounds around.

In a commercial environment I would almost always use a doser vs doserless

Doserless is generally fine for low volume domestic use


----------



## YouriV (Dec 4, 2008)

Glenn, is the ground coffee hot or cool to touch when it comes from the doserless one? How long does it take to grind a double?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Due to the slower speed of the conical burrs(?) the coffee is cool to the touch when it comes out, not affecting the taste profile at all.

Timing wise I am currently running at about a second per gram, so 14-20 seconds. Not great for commercial use but fine for domestic.


----------



## Trentend (Nov 16, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Due to the slower speed of the conical burrs(?) the coffee is cool to the touch when it comes out, not affecting the taste profile at all.
> 
> Timing wise I am currently running at about a second per gram, so 14-20 seconds. Not great for commercial use but fine for domestic.


Quick newbie question. New grinder arrived today. Only using it for espresso shots. How far clockwise can I dial without damaging the blades (I've read better that way then 12 turns back). Do you feel much more resistance when you're near the end?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Your hand will drop off from winding way before you get the burrs to touch on an MC2


----------



## Trentend (Nov 16, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> Your hand will drop off from winding way before you get the burrs to touch on an MC2


Ok, how on earth then do you find the correct grind point without wasting a sack of beans?!


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Trentend said:


> Ok, how on earth then do you find the correct grind point without wasting a sack of beans?!


Guess you cant really.

Just get some cheap supermarket beans to try and get a grind setting that suits you.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

It takes a lot of work to dial in an MC2. I would say grind to a point where you start to get clumping before even trying an extraction, then you will getting into the right area.


----------



## Trentend (Nov 16, 2012)

Hmmm, maybe should have bought a nespresso (only joking!). I guess it's a case of getting the stopwatch out and checking the volumes produced each time. Any more recommendations?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Dont worry its only getting it set up the first time, something that has to be done for all grinders. Then you are only a few turns away from bean to bean and as they age.


----------

